# Tipps zum gezielten Barben angeln in der Elbe



## Zander1306 (25. August 2014)

Hey,
Ich suche Tipps zum gezielten fangen von Barben in der Elbe.
Wer angelt auf Barbe und kann mir tipps zu Methode und Ködern geben. 


Bin über ALLES dankbar. Ich finde diesen Fisch sehr faszinierend und kampfstark. Macht viel Spaß auf Barbe zu fischen.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps zum gezielten Barben angeln in der Elbe*

Normale Schlaufenmontage.
Im Rhein habe ich ne 30 er Mono Schlagschnur vorweg.
Vorfächer ab 25 er Mono 8er Eisen.
Vorfachlänge ca.80cm.
Viel Lebendfutter im Korb zum Futter halte ich für unerlässlich.

Barbenplätze sind z.b Kanten vom Flusbett selbst,am Ende von Buhnenfeldern .
Oder direkt im Strom selbst.
Im Buhnenfeld selbst kann man zwar auch Barben fangen,wenn es tief genug ist aber das sind eher die Ausnahme.
Die Brummer fängst du aber in der Strömung.

P.S.: Immer schön bei der Rute bleiben sonst............|supergri


----------



## Eichi06 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps zum gezielten Barben angeln in der Elbe*

Beim Feedern hab ich festgestellt fängst du eher die kleinen. Versuchs mal mit Boiliemontage in der Nacht. Paar Tage vorfüttern mit Pellets, Boilies, Hanf und Mais und dann Nachts mit Festbleimontage ansitzen. Als Köder kannst du auch Frolic, Pellets, Käsewürfel oder eben Boilies nehmen. Kommt immer auf die Bestandsdichte der Brassen drauf an.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. August 2014)

*AW: Tipps zum gezielten Barben angeln in der Elbe*



Eichi06 schrieb:


> Beim Feedern hab ich festgestellt fängst du eher die kleinen.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Eher die Platzwahl ,nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------

